# Brauche einen leisen Computer im Wohnzimmer



## partitionist (30. März 2007)

Hallo, ich habe vor im Wohnzimmer ein PC zu kaufen, welchen ich als "Multimedia-Gerät" mit einem LCD-TV verwenden will. Der PC soll leise laufen, also auf welche Komponenten sollte ich beim Kauf achten?


----------



## pamax (30. März 2007)

Hi,

Auf diese Komponenten solltest du vor allem achten:
-GraKa
-Prozessorlüfter
-Netzteil
-CD/DVD-Laufwerk
-eventuell TV-Karte

Hier ist eine tolle Seite, auf der du dich erkundigen kannst : http://www.pcsilent.de/

pMx


----------



## Grimreaper (31. März 2007)

Willst du unbedingt nen PC? Ein mac-mini oder ne XBox waeren dafuer auch geeignet. Guenstiger als ne XBox kommste auch kaum weg.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Ich wäre für nen Mac-Mini oder nen Barebone... X-Box ist böse -> Microsoft... im übrigen gibs für die keinen Support wenn du nen OS aufspielst wenn ich mir nicht irre.
Und wenn man sich nen normalen Tower hinstellen will sollte man eben beim Kauf auf die Komponenten achten. Netzteil eben von BeQuiet! und Lüfter mit Steuerung von Zalman...
Und die Grafikkarte kann man ja noch Passivkühlen... und wenn man sogar zuviel Geld hat kauft man sie die Wasserkühlung Reserator 1 Plus von Zalman... die ist komplett Passiv also lautlos


----------



## Grimreaper (31. März 2007)

Für die ganz verblendeten kann er sich ja ne gebrauchte XBox kaufen (gibts die überhaupt noch neu?), da profitiert Microsoft kein Stück von. Und Support braucht er eh nicht. Das aufspielen der Mediacenter Software (und die Software selbst natürlich auch) ist bei der XBox mittlerweile so ausgereift, dass es da keine Probleme geben sollte.

Ich denke ein Barebone käme sogar noch teurer als ein mac-mini.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

